# Little bit of fun with the Roast Vision



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

RCD8, Dartmoor and I bought a bag of rather nice Organic Washed Limu WushWush from the Tegu & Tula farm.

I have received roasts from both and compared them to 2 of mine roasted slightly differently.

A little to wet the appetite of those in on the group buy






Cheers Phil


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hang on....how is 16 closer to your 21 on the agtron scale than 19?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Whoops got that the wrong way round 🤪


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Have amended the video and removed the equivalent Agtron mistake doh!!


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

"I find that kind of interesting" - to use the words of a certain J Hoffman


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great, wish i'd been able to buy one.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Interesting that Phil. Shame you don't show the different profiles. Would be interesting to see how the roast profiles compare. Looking forward to try it out.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll post mine tomorrow


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Would it be useful to send you the Artisan files and then for you to use the "compare" function to show the four different profiles on the same graph?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Here are my 2 graphs the first was a sub 10 min roast - and at the limit of where I usually go in terms of moisture loss. I really enjoyed this as Clever Dripper and Espresso, my feeling is that it's a shade too light for this coffee. The second is too dark for my personal preferences - I Like my moisture loss to be in the region of 14-15%. I'm normally aiming for around 2.10 - 2.30 mins past FC depending on the length of my Maillard phase. They measured 21 and 23 on the Roast Vision Agtron equivalent of 88 and 82. I was just picking up some notes of the roast in the second one. This isn't your typical Ethiopian - less fruit more carmel sweetness.

















Cheers Phil


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

This is my profile. The top ROR is not great, but I've been working on that since. The batch charge was 950g.

Cheers Phil.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

So here is my profile for that roast; it's a little off my target, around 20 seconds slower to FC, and about 15 seconds longer between FC and drop. Also got that annoying flick before FC. This was the darkest roast on the test; yet the time after FC (absolute and proportional) is lower than two of the other three, and my drop temp is almost identical to all the others. Charge temp was slightly higher, and TP was significantly higher. So what is contributing to this being the darkest of the four roasts? Higher Charge temp? The flick just before FC? Something else? Should i be looking at any other statistic for explanation? (oh ... the charge weight was 1kg).


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi @RDC8, I'm sure someone could give you a technical explanation and I might be barking up the wrong tree. One difference with @Beeroclock and myself is that we adjust our gas / electric so by the end of the roast it is vastly reduced. This would mean we have a lot less thermal energy / heat transfer occurring during the end part of the roast. With this less heat this would stop the bean changing colour so quickly?

It probably is a combination of things and it be interesting to see what open people think.


----------

